# Follicles too soon?



## Tryingtobepatient (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
I'm currently day 9 of our first IUI cycle on puregon 75iu and buserelin 0.3mls/day. I went for my first follicle tracking scan yesterday and had >4 follicles at 9mm each. The nurse told me to increase my puregon to 100iu and I've got another scan tomorrow.
These follies are clearly too small at the mo so I just wondered if anyone has been in a similar position and gone on to produce a dominant follicle?
Really hoping we don't have to abandon this cycle...


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi tryingtobepatient

How are you getting on? How was ur nxt scan? I had same doses as u with meds. I was on buserlin for 2 weeks before starting injections. I only had 1 at 10 and so many pcos ones that hadn't grown at my first scan. My next scan I had 2 at 10 and one at 12 or 13. On sat there I had 1 at 12 and 1 at 15 with one still at 10. So basically from my experience (only first try) I think u will be fine as some may stop and others become more dominant. I have my booster 2nite and procedure on tues as they are worried to many will come on if they leave it longer. 

I hope I've helped and not just rambled nonsense  

Good luck x


----------



## Tryingtobepatient (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Lawmonkey,

Thanks for your reply. I had my second scan on fri and had 2 follicles- 11.8 and 12.4. The nurse was really pleased and told me to keep going with the 100iu over the weekend. I'm going back for another scan tomorrow so fingers crossed I will be able to have the IUI on wed if all goes to plan! 
Good luck for Tues xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

That's great will keep my fingers crossed for u! May be on 2ww together! x


----------



## Tryingtobepatient (Jun 22, 2012)

How did you get on today Lawmonkey?

Yesterday went really well for me.. My follies had grown to 17.1 and 14 so i'm going to trigger tonight and have the IUI on Thurs, exciting! It looks like we'll be on the 2WW together!

xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

That's great news!! Congrats u must be so chuffed and we can count down our 2ww 2gether!

Today was fine was very emotional afterwards. Always find speculum really painful and end up crying lol such a baby! The rest was so easy and I couldn't feel it at all! Felt it was all a bit wham bam though. Appointment delayed then no time to lie down afterwards but staff were really nice. 

Being totally lazy tonight it's great! Thanks x


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi tryingtobepatient

How did you get on 2day? Hope it went well and u r relaxing 

Take care


----------



## Tryingtobepatient (Jun 22, 2012)

It went well thank you! I found it quite uncomfortable but i'm just relieved that I responded to the meds and we're moving forward. I had a lovely afternoon at home on the sofa but back to work today. 
Our OTD is 10/11 so we're already counting down the days...Not sure if I can wait that long!
Good luck with your 2WW xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad it went well for u welcome 2 the  

It does seem so far off doesn't it, I am already obsessively googling info on success etc, need to stop it! How was work 2day, I did the same as u but found I was really emotional at work the next day it's all a bit much to take in!

Good luck with 2ww, I hope it goes quickly for u  x


----------

